# Own Techniques breeding Fancy Pigeons



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

Pigeon Breeding tips, cages, breed, feed, feeding, cage size, cage requirement, chicken feed Cages
I have one loft about 23 feet long, 10 feet deep and 8 feet high. I keep one pair in one cage; the dimensions are 2.5 feet deep, 2 feet wide and 2 feet high. I have one loft 10 feet by 7 feet in which I keep young ones and the parent flocks after three consecutive breeds.

Feed
I keep feed and water available all the times. In feeding I give them corn, peas, different kinds of pulses, wheat, rice, barley, millet, sunflower seed and most important chicken feed, I found chicken feed very important for newly hatched chicks. The growth of the chicks improved tremendously when I start giving chicken feed to my pigeons. I also give vitamins in water on three days a week. I make grit made of chips, broken bricks, charcoal, common salts, and few local herbs mixed and made available to them all the times.

Breeding
I tried both the method of keeping pigeons in colony and also in one pair in one cage and found that keeping one pair in one cage is the best. I have some 40 cages to feed my pigeons and take care;breed pigeons, Pigeon Breeding tips, cages, breed, feed, feeding, cage size, cage requirement it took me half an hour in the morning and the same in the afternoon. I switch off lights at about 10 pm in the winter and summer. We usually breed pigeons in the months of March till June and gain October till January. However, many breeders breed the whole year, except in the rainy seasons that are July to September. I found fantails to be the best breeder and feeder. I use earthen bowl for breeding purpose and use straw for nesting material, I spray coopex power for killing all types of lice’s and ticks on the pigeons, I found it very effective. I also spray the powder on the nest bowls, you can see nest bowl in my pictures.

Medications
The vaccines for paratyphoid and PMV-I are not available in Pakistan. Almost all the fanciers use ND vaccines as used for poultry. It is pity for our pigeon fanciers that we don’t have access to the proper medicines for pigeon diseases.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

zaheer bhai...
kya baat hai style hai aap ka


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

fluffmaster said:


> zaheer bhai...
> kya baat hai style hai aap ka


..............Huh ?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

he said WOW wht sytle u have sort of, just basically giving him props.


----------



## venkatmscs (Apr 23, 2021)

Where can I see ur nest bowl pic as u told in post


----------

